# Media Center Problems!



## jrnetwork (Aug 10, 2005)

I bought a Windows XP Media Center Edition PC a few months ago, and up until now I hadn't really bothered with the Media Center Program, which lets you watch movies, listen to music, etc. all in one window.

Well today I was going to use it to play some videos, and the everything worked well, except that when I clicked on the video that I wanted to play, it never did.

Then I tried to play music and another error came up, 
AUDIO ERROR
Specified cast is not invalid.

So I restarted it figuring maybe that would work, but it didn't. So i came here for help hoping maybe somebody had had this problem before or knew what to do.

I attatched a picture just in case it was needed.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Download and install WMP10: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/player/10/default.aspx

Then download and install dotnet 1.1 http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...e3-f589-4842-8157-034d1e7cf3a3&displaylang=en
, then dotnet 2.0 http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-4362-4b0d-8edd-aab15c5e04f5&displaylang=en

That might fix the problem.


----------



## jrnetwork (Aug 10, 2005)

Well I have already installed Windows Media Player 10, in fact, it came with the computer. Do I install the other stuff regardless?


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

If that doesn't work, try running MceRepair http://blogs.msdn.com/peterrosser/archive/2005/10/21/483723.aspx


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Yeah.. It could be a flaky dotnet install causing the issue.


----------



## Papermoon (Nov 6, 2006)

Try playing a different file . It could be corrupt.


----------



## jrnetwork (Aug 10, 2005)

Well as you can see in the picture, I don't even have to click a file to get that error. It just appears when I click on My Music.

And on My Videos, the error doesn't appear but when I click on any of my videos, they don't play. The player appears at the bottom as if it was going to play it, but it just doesn't play.

Also, when I log on, this message appears.
(See attatched picture)

But I will look at those links and see if they work


----------



## jrnetwork (Aug 10, 2005)

Also, keep in mind that at one point, Media Center did work.


----------

